# Amplificador de 80W sencillo con STK4172-II



## jasj_20 (Ago 1, 2009)

amplificador de audio con una salida aproximada de 80 Vatios (40 por canal)
utiliza un integrado híbrido de gran fidelidad llamado STK4172-II
Incluye circuito de muting al encendido

Suministro de voltage recomendado = ± 32V
Carga resistiva = 8ohmios


A continuación coloco el esquemático, el pcb con sus componentes, una foto del amplificador armado, la pcb del amplificador y la fuente


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 1, 2009)

aqui les dejo otras imagenes importantes


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 1, 2009)

Tengo un PRE-amplificador,

alguien podria decirme como puedo conectar el PRE , a el amplificador que acabe de postear?
Como cambiaria el circuito?


----------



## martinvol (Ago 1, 2009)

con ese disipador que se ve en la foto va bien o se necesita mas?


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2009)

Jasj_20

            Si bien este Amplificador tiene controles de tono, las dos entradas L (Canal Izquierdo) y R (Canal Derecho)  son en el rectangulo a mitad de la plaqueta que dice:

                                         IN
                                    L   G    R

Siendo:              L = Canal Izquierdo
                          G = Masa de los dos canales
                          R = Canal Derecho

Saludos.                        JuanKa.-


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 8, 2009)

Aqui les dejo el Datasheet de este integrado
Agradecimientos a: "elvis!" y "gabilon"

Tambien les dejo los sistemas de:

- Muting
-Proteccion de parlantes

los archivos son ".pcb y .lvw"

siguiendo el esquema con el Datasheet podran unir los sistemas aqui posteados

imagen circuito completo







...

Edité tu mensaje pareque apareciera el circuito directamente en el cuerpo. 
Saludos, Cacho.


----------



## eddmen160 (Sep 28, 2009)

hola queria saber si ya armaron este amplificador y si suena bien pues asi se que vale la pena hacerlo


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola Jas_j. excelente el pcb del amplificador. Lo diseñaste tu? o es de algun sitio?.
respecto de la conexcion del pre, es sencilla, solo debes intercalar un potenciometro (si el pre no tiene uno a la salida) entre la salida del pre y la entrada del anpli. Uno por canal o uno doble para los dos canales.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 28, 2009)

40+40W, ideal para un equipo casero, acompañese con unos LEEA.

Exelente aporte!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Adrian Cifuentes (Nov 7, 2009)

hola a todos los del foro, el amplificador del que se habla si funciona de maravillas, la unica precausion que se debe tener es conseguir el integrado adecuado, por lo demas no deben preocuparse, funciona de una.

El pcb es diseño de construyasuvideorockola.com, alli hay una descipsion bien completa de este y otros amplificadores para armar , pcv, mascara de componentes y todo a demas de tener videos en youtube.


----------



## ZAMI (Nov 9, 2009)

hola a todos !!!


bueno solo qeuria preguntar si los 40w que entrega este integrado son rms?
tambien si alguien me podria orientar en cuanto la alimentacion del mismo
mas que anda la corriente del tansformador!! nunca e sabido la corriente que requieren los stk(si esto es muy ovio y aun asi no lo se,disculpen mi ignorancia)
se puede usar un integrado de mas potencia con el mismo pcb???
de ante mano muchas grasias !!!


----------



## sobrituning (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola el transformador optimo es 24V 5A, pero se le puede meter mas carga o memos, miralo en el datasheet.Si quieres mas potencia puedes hacer 2 y obtendras 4x40W = 160w o directamente hacer otro.Voy a montarlo ya os comentare que tal va


----------



## ZAMI (Ene 8, 2010)

hola a todos y gracias por su aporte 

ya lo termine! con algunas complicaciones como el hecho de haber comprado un STK4142-II  que despistado y ademas haber hecho el primer impreso invertido 
pero bueno por fin lo termine y lo probé y la verdad esta muuy bueno!!! la potencia y calidad es buenísima, y muy "sencillo" de armar (y aun así con complicaciones)
pero bueno les dejo unas fotos del pequeño 

le corte la parte de los controles por que realmente no la nesesito

una duda...puedo juntar las entradas para meterle una sola señal?
es que lo usare como ampli. para mi guitarra

de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ene 8, 2010)

hola ZAMI que bueno que te funciono..
un pregunta...la placa tiene en el otro lado el cobre?? parece un plastico nada mas ja....

respecto a tu duda 
lo mejor es que hagas otro porque supongo que no ganarias mucho metiendo las dos señales en una sola salida...

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 9, 2010)

ZAMI dijo:


> hola a todos y gracias por su aporte
> 
> ya lo termine! con algunas complicaciones como el hecho de haber comprado un STK4142-II  que despistado y ademas haber hecho el primer impreso invertido
> pero bueno por fin lo termine y lo probé y la verdad esta muuy bueno!!! la potencia y calidad es buenísima, y muy "sencillo" de armar (y aun así con complicaciones)
> ...


 
Zami felicitaciones por tu proyecto finalmente concluido. Respecto de yu intension de juntar las dos entradas NO hay problemas. Solamente que escucharas el mismo sonido en los dos parlantes sin separacion estereo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 9, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Zami felicitaciones por tu proyecto finalmente concluido. Respecto de yu intension de juntar las dos entradas NO hay problemas. Solamente que escucharas el mismo sonido en los dos parlantes sin separacion estereo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose


 
correcto!
pero capaz que te conviene buscar la manera de tener un solo parlnte pero de 80watt... no me acuerdo bien como era... pero que se conectaba un extremo del parlante a una salida y el otro a la otra salida...
en el datasheet deveria estar como STK4102 II en modo puente....

si lo encuentro lo edito y lo pongo aca...
un saludo y felicitaciones!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 9, 2010)

Si es otra posibilidad pero tienes que tener en cuenta para este funcionamiento que una de las señales debe estar invertida 180 grados respecto de la otra. Normalmanet esto se hace con un circuito de puente que hace eso, invierte una de las señales y asi conectas el parlante entre extremos positivos de los amplificadores.

Aca tienes algo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...0-grados-configuracion-puente-9655/#post50236

suerte y saludos


----------



## ZAMI (Ene 9, 2010)

hola a todos y gracias por  los consejos! 
...pero cuando junte las dos entradas,y las conecte al pre y se escuchava como un chillido muy fuerte,tanto que el integrado dejo se apago!!! no se si tal ves sea por el pre amplificador que le arme pero funciona bien(es con puros transistores)

de cualquier forma me interesa mas hacerlo en puente, el detalle es que el transformador que tengo es de 48v 5amp (por aca es de los transformadores mas grandes que puedes encontrar...sin mandarlo a hacer porque sale una fortuna)
alguien sabe si esta corriente es adecuada?y si no que es lo mas seguro como cuanta necesitare?tratare con el duplicador de potencia que esta en el poste de arriva que puso juan jose aver que tal me va !!!
de antemano  gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## moisesmonchi (Feb 19, 2010)

Muy buen aporte, el circuito anda barbaro.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 19, 2010)

A los que compraron el STK4142II... cuanto les salio?


----------



## estebansantoporsiempre (Abr 19, 2010)

necesito hacer el circuito del integrado pero en dos partes para que entre en un gabunete de 15 x 15 x 9. alguien me puede ayudar? .gracias


----------



## orlando1 (Ago 9, 2010)

disculpen tengo un transformador de 24 v 5a pero con tap center  +12 tierra  -12   son 3 salidas cuales conecto nadamas son 2 los que van ala entrada del amplificador de 100 watss con el stk 4172-
II


----------



## Adrian994 (Dic 8, 2010)

Ola quiero hacer este amplificador.... ..yyyyy.....quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar  con los componentes.....especialmente con los capacitores...*POR*q*UE* no diferencio cual es poliester ,ceramico, y electrolitico....es q*UE* no especifica en la hoja de componentes de la pag.  ...ayuda....es q*UE* no quiero comprar mal los componentes.....
ayuda.....


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 8, 2010)

hola Adrian994 en la pagina *construyasuvideorockola encontraras informacion detallada de ese montaje y de otros tambien, saludos*


----------



## Adrian994 (Mar 3, 2011)

ola..yo de nuevo.....queria saber si las resistencias son de 1w o no.Porque las compre todas de 1w y no suena casi nada...ayuda soy nuevo en esto....


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 3, 2011)

Bueno aca les dejo algunos datos y sugerencias del pagina web principal de donde salio esta información
si desenan pueden ingresar y descargar el archivo en pdf


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2011)

Si quieren conocer mas informacion aceca de como conectar estos integrados en puente los invito a que vean en mi tema: amplificador puente de 150w con STK4182ll.

saludos.


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola, mi transformador es 24-0-24V 5A ¿que tal andara?

Saludos!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2011)

te andará bien.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

El esquema original de esa pagina, no prevee la utilización de un trafo con punto medio si no uno sencillo utilzando un artilugio para obtener los +-X volts que necesita resultando que rectifica en media onda, lo cual es un verdadero desastre.
Esa página tiene donde registrarse, porque no se registran y consultan aqui?
En este Foro hay una cantidad de esquemas ya recontra probados y no se entiende la insistencia de ir a esa página que tiene cosas horrorosas como las mencionadas y terminan consultando aqui los problema?

No hace mucho fogonazo anexo a su firma, "FE no es dpto Técnico de contruyendo su rockola, ni de pablín ni de ningún otro sitio....."


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema original de esa pagina, no prevee la utilización de un trafo con punto medio si no uno sencillo utilzando un artilugio para obtener los +-X volts que necesita resultando que rectifica en media onda, lo cual es un verdadero desastre.
> Esa página tiene donde registrarse, porque no se registran y consultan aqui?
> En este Foro hay una cantidad de esquemas ya recontra probados y no se entiende la insistencia de ir a esa página que tiene cosas horrorosas como las mencionadas y terminan consultando aqui los problema?
> 
> No hace mucho fogonazo anexo a su firma, "FE no es dpto Técnico de contruyendo su rockola, ni de pablín ni de ningún otro sitio....."



Si ven, porque mejor no miran en el tema que ya les mencione el cual tiene un circuito superprobado y les trabaja a las mil maravillas, ademas yo fui quien lo diseño y no lo traje de pablin ni de construyasuvideorockola.com ni de ningun otro lado. Confio pandacba que ellos recapaciten y confien más en los diagramas que con tanto esfuerzo diseñamos para subirlos al foro.

Saludos y muy buen apunte.


----------



## fas0 (Mar 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema original de esa pagina, no prevee la utilización de un trafo con punto medio si no uno sencillo utilzando un artilugio para obtener los +-X volts que necesita resultando que rectifica en media onda, lo cual es un verdadero desastre.
> Esa página tiene donde registrarse, porque no se registran y consultan aqui?
> En este Foro hay una cantidad de esquemas ya recontra probados y no se entiende la insistencia de ir a esa página que tiene cosas horrorosas como las mencionadas y terminan consultando aqui los problema?



me parece un poco desacertada y agresiva su publicación.

hay muchas personas que no nacen sabiendo electrónica... recién se inician en la electrónica y esa pagina (te guste o no) ofrece información detallada de como armar algo *y que funcione*. 

y si se entiende, *tiene cosas simples*... uno novato cuando empieza necesita cosas simples para aprender y no frustrarse y guardar todo en un cajón cuando no resulta algo.

los proyectos de FE requieren un conocimiento un poco mas elevado.
.
por que no evacuan sus dudas ahi? vaya a saber Dios.

si no le gusta una publicacion porque es un novato que pregunta algo obvio... haga un favor y siga de largo. Comentarios así desalientan a la gente a postear 

saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema original de esa pagina, no prevee la utilización de un trafo con punto medio si no uno sencillo utilzando un artilugio para obtener los +-X volts que necesita resultando que rectifica en media onda, lo cual es un verdadero desastre.
> Esa página tiene donde registrarse, porque no se registran y consultan aqui?
> En este Foro hay una cantidad de esquemas ya recontra probados y no se entiende la insistencia de ir a esa página que tiene cosas horrorosas como las mencionadas y terminan consultando aqui los problema?
> 
> No hace mucho fogonazo anexo a su firma, "FE no es dpto Técnico de contruyendo su rockola, ni de pablín ni de ningún otro sitio....."



Tienes razon en el foro hay mejores esquemas pero no nos hace mal agarrar un esquema y no tratar de solucionar sus fallas sino cambiar algunas o muchas cosas y hacer algo muchisimo mejor y asi quien se acordaria del esquema original


----------



## 1804 (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola Necesito ahcer una consulta, arme el amplificador que planteas en el post, pero tengo algun error, en als mediciones para verificar que se presentan en la pagina, uno de los canales a la salida de audio, m indica voltaje(el mismo que m entrega la fuente, esto ocurre con el integrado puesto, el cual lo pague 30 pesos, pero no se ve quemado o algo parecido, puede que sea trucho, no lo se, quisiera saber si alguien sabe como medir el integrado o si a alguien le ha pasado algo similar alguna vez...gracias!!!


----------



## zopilote (Dic 20, 2011)

1804 dijo:


> Hola Necesito ahcer una consulta, arme el amplificador que planteas en el post, pero tengo algun error, en als mediciones para verificar que se presentan en la pagina, uno de los canales a la salida de audio, m indica voltaje(el mismo que m entrega la fuente, esto ocurre con el integrado puesto, el cual lo pague 30 pesos, pero no se ve quemado o algo parecido, puede que sea trucho, no lo se, quisiera saber si alguien sabe como medir el integrado o si a alguien le ha pasado algo similar alguna vez...gracias!!!


  Tienes que colocar más datos, como se que lo hiciste tu pcb y te quedo todo al revez, que voltaje tiene tu transformador, no tengo una foto para asegurar que tu integrado es trucho.


----------



## titooo (Dic 29, 2011)

hola gente  nesesito ayudo sobre q tranformador se necesitaria 
uno de 24-0-24A 5A
o
uno de 24V 5A
y cual es mejor para  el proyecto
F retificador de onda completa o semi

 hay demasiados datos
gracias por leer este comentario


----------



## Holas (Dic 29, 2011)

Según el esquemático publicado en la primera hoja , lleva +- xxvolts


----------



## titooo (Dic 30, 2011)

ok,gracias por la info,
despues de comprar todo lo necesario(tambien el tranformador) me dispuse a llevar a imprimir  la imagen PCB del amplificador a una imprenta alli la configuro para una plaqueta de  10X10(10cm X 10cm)
luego  me di cuenta de q  el impreso  en donde estaba el STK  no concordaba con los pines del circuito integrado pero si con el socalo(de la misma medida q recomiemda el pdf "SERGIOD" ) pero el stk no entra en el socalo de 20pines (solo si fuerzo,doblo los pines pero se arruinaria )

nesesito ayuda

S.O.S


----------



## Holas (Dic 30, 2011)

Ahora , que leo todo el post , lo que dice pandacba a mí entender , es que a partir de una fuente siempre , se puede hacer una simétrica... .Corregime pandacba , si es que me equiboco.
Pone el STK directamente a la placa , no le pongas sócalo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Ahora , que leo todo el post , lo que dice pandacba a mí entender , es que a partir de una fuente siempre , se puede hacer una simétrica... .Corregime pandacba , si es que me equiboco......





pandacba dijo:


> El esquema original de esa pagina, no prevee la utilización de un trafo con punto medio si no uno sencillo utilzando un artilugio para obtener los +-X volts que necesita resultando que rectifica en media onda, *lo cual es un verdadero desastre.*.....


..........................


----------

